# Black Friday Sale at CHT !!!



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Black Friday Subwoofer Sale:

Guys - as you know, our subwoofers don't have a lot of markup in them. That being said, we have decided to run a Black Friday Sale that just might make you happy.

Here are the rules:

1. All sales final - no in home trial.
2. All subs are "A" stock.
3. Prior Sales excluded.
4. Single SS-18.1's will be at normal pricing.
5. Pricing is plus truck shipping. Your subs will be boxed, placed on a pallet, shrink wrapped and sent via R&L carriers.
6. This is a forum only sale. When placing the order, you must type "Black Friday" in the notes section.

Here are the prices:

SS-18.2: $800 each
SS-18.1: $850 per pair
VS-18.1: $600 each

ALSO - with the purchase of Dual SS-18.2, Quad SS-18.1 or dual VS-18.1, you will get a $100 credit towards an MQ-600. Regular pricing on the MQ-600 is $600.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Now I am going to have to take out a loan and sleep on the couch for a month! Incredible deals Craig!


----------

